
Linus Torvalds on C++ - support_ribbons
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/linus
======
snhkicker
This was written when someone just said to you

> When I first looked at Git source code two things struck me as odd: > 1\.
> Pure C as opposed to C++. No idea why. Please don't talk about portability,
> > it's BS.

no reason to rage when some tells you to change your whole project because he
doesn't like your choices you can ignore him but sometimes you don't (he
should have skipped the email), This isn't C++ bashing more than just being
angry someone told you change your design because C isn't easy to handle
strings with(Said in the emails).This is just someone getting angry because
you are making him look guilty(in his mind) for not making a different
decision when he clearly doesn't even need to do this work and if you don't
like his work don't use it man, Sometimes people get angry for small reasons
we all do but some get angry more than others but doesn't mean the angry
bashing is his opinion or what reality is. C/C++ or whatever isn't really
compared here.

------
reacweb
Linus wanted to compile the kernel in C++ in 1993, but there were bugs in the
compiler and performance issues (related to exceptions if I remember well). He
has switched back to C in 0.99.13: [https://github.com/kernelslacker/linux-
historic-scripts/blob...](https://github.com/kernelslacker/linux-historic-
scripts/blob/master/changelogs/0.99.13.txt)

I think his hate of C++ comes from this bad experience.

------
peterevans
Well... not to be a C++ apologist, but bear in mind that these comments were
made by Linus back in 2007 and 2004. His views may not have changed, but C++
has certainly changed since then.

~~~
gpderetta
Then again, his latest project, a scuba diving application, is written in C++.

~~~
nervoustwit
He says C++ is not good for writing things like kernels, not that is good for
absolutely nothing.

~~~
gpderetta
"C++ is a horrible language. It's made more horrible by the fact that a lot of
substandard programmers use it, to the point where it's much much easier to
generate total and utter crap with it. Quite frankly, even if the choice of C
were to do _nothing_ but keep the C++ programmers out, that in itself would be
a huge reason to use C."

I wouldn't call that a nuanced opinion.

------
bhaavan
With all due respect to Linus, this mail chain is just unreasoned argument. He
vaguely mentions poor memory management and nothing else which is faulty in
C++. It would have been helpful to reason out his choices then go on tirade of
slang.

~~~
hhjkjhkjhhlkj
Linus's view on C++ (at least in the kernel) are generally well known. Also he
was not the first to start on BS remarks in this particular email thread.

------
onestone
This is 9 years old. Linus has been happily writing C++ for some time now. For
example:
[https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface/commit/56ed3f1c6119b9...](https://github.com/torvalds/subsurface/commit/56ed3f1c6119b9ac86f602455d54318623640056)

------
bovermyer
Rants like this can be seen as good examples of behavior to discourage. Linus
has several positive traits, but compassion and humility are not among them.

Generally speaking, we should not give someone a pass on poor behavior just
because they're technically talented.

------
gpderetta
When Linus speaks, you shut up an listen; he is an incredibly competent
engineer and is opinion is always worth something.

Then again, when Linus rants, you take out the popcorns, sit on the side and
just enjoy the show.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. I've read the Linux kernel. It was not so good. I'd go so far as
'competent'.

~~~
feduzi
Can you pinpoint at least several exact places of "not so good"?

------
Zelmor
I have been looking for an up to date website framework like werc (on which
cat-v runs) for a personal site, blog, photo gallery, but could not find
anything. I am seriously bothered by the amount of bloat that is present in
self-hosting projects, qhere the latest and greatest flashy javascript libabry
needs to be a baseline feature, and you definitely will need a non-relational
database just to be able to host a bloody blog/site.

I just want something like werc but in active development...

~~~
4ad
Werc is in active development. When we find a problem, we fix it. Fortunately,
werc doesn't have problems to fix very often.

~~~
Zelmor
Could you point me towards your repository please?

Edit: I see 3 months old changelogs in the dev branch. Those weren't there the
last time I checked. huh

------
stuaxo
This never gets old.

------
democracy
>> In fact, in Linux we did try C++ once already, back in 1992.

Wow, I didn't know they had computers back then!!!

